# Found new great spot treatment...Calamine Lotion



## anne7 (Apr 16, 2006)

Yep, that pink stuff your mom put on you when you got into poison ivy! I was reading about the Mario Badescu lotion, and this is one of the main ingredients, and I had some in my cabinet, so I thought, what the heck, and put a dab on this on a couple pimples I had on my jawline. WOW, overnight, they looked much better, not as red, flatter, and not scaly-looking. Next night, I did the same, and they were pretty much gone!

Has anyone else every tried using this on spots?

Here is the ingredient list...

ACTIVE:

CALAMINE 8%

ZINC OXIDE 8%

INACTIVE:

BENTONITE MAGMA, CALCIUM HYDROXIDE, GLYCERIN, PURIFIED WATER


----------



## Andi (Apr 16, 2006)

yay, another product for my US-wishlist :satisfied:

which one is it? this one?

http://www.walgreens.com/store/product.jsp?CATID=100949&amp;navAction=jump&amp;navCount=1 &amp;id=prod4370


----------



## anne7 (Apr 16, 2006)

Well, I have the Kroger kind, and the ingredient list for the one you linked is

Active Ingredients

Calamine 8% , Pramoxine HCI 1%

Ingredients

Diazolidinyl Urea , Fragrance , Hydroxypropyl Methylcellulose , Methylparaben , Oil of Lavender , Oil of Rosemary , Polysorbate 80 , Propylene Glycol , Propylparaben , Purified Water , Xanthan Gum

All those extra ingredients (like the oils and fragrance) may not be good for your skin, and there isn't any bentonite, which is a clay.

This one...

http://www.walgreens.com/store/produ...id=prod1426799

is more like what I have.

Before you order from the US, you should check your drugstores (or chemist's as you call them in Europe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) and see if they have it, I would imagine they carry it.


----------



## kaeisme (Apr 16, 2006)

Cool info!


----------



## 4getmeNot (Apr 16, 2006)

Wow, I never thought of this. I have used Mario Badescu's Drying Lotion and Cream, and it is much like the constistency of calamine lotion. It probably will work great..I have to try this! Your a smart girl, I never fool with the ingredients/chemicals lists..and probably should, would save me $$!


----------



## LVA (Apr 17, 2006)

thx for the tip .. .sounds like ACV .... does it burn when u put it on though .... cuz i like acv .. but it burns and it stinks


----------



## eightthirty (Apr 17, 2006)

Interesting thought. I can't imagine Calamine not being a worldwide product.....but you never know. Good luck in your search Andrea.


----------



## goddess13 (Apr 17, 2006)

I use Calamine Lotion for pimples and it's pretty good. I don't get a burning sensation when I use it.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lavender (Apr 17, 2006)

I have a bottle of calamine lying somewhere...I am going to try it too! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## anne7 (Apr 17, 2006)

Nope, no burning sensation, and no smell that I can detect.

I hope it works for you all, report back and let us know how it goes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LVA (Apr 17, 2006)

o .... i'll go get some tomorrow ....

... so happi it doesn't smell ....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## suzukigrrl (Apr 17, 2006)

Wow! Really!? That's so exciting!!! My skin is so gross right now, I'll have to pick some up tomorrow. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## charish (Apr 20, 2006)

my friend and i used it one night for razor burn and the next morning it was gone.


----------



## peekaboo (Apr 20, 2006)

Great idea-will have to give it a try!


----------



## mylaiva (Apr 20, 2006)

Great post! Thanks for sharing! I will def. be purchasing some calamine lotion on my next trip to the drugstore!


----------



## semantje (Apr 20, 2006)

sounds great, thanks for sharing!! but would it do any good for a very dry skin? i do have some pimples sometimes but most things dry the pimples out wich means my skin cant handle it and get really red and irritated


----------



## Satin (Apr 21, 2006)

Nice info!


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Apr 21, 2006)

Great info!


----------



## anne7 (Apr 23, 2006)

semantje, my skin has been on the dry side lately, and it hasn't dried it out excessively, I still use moisturizer in the morning. Much less drying than standard spot treatments like benzoyl peroxide or salicylic acid, IMO.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Apr 27, 2006)

For those who aren't aware, calamine lotion also comes in clear. I keep a bottle on hand, it last for years!:whistling:


----------



## michko970 (Apr 27, 2006)

Hmmm, I am gonna have to check this out. I'm a sucka for saving money!


----------



## ArbonQueen (Apr 27, 2006)

Oh too funny! I never thought of that, lol!

Ann Phelps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rebelina (Apr 29, 2006)

I never thought of using calamine lotion for spots. That's a really cool tip thanks Anne.


----------



## make79 (May 7, 2006)

Gonna have to try it.


----------



## anne7 (May 25, 2006)

Anyone end up trying this? I still use it on the odd spot, and I am still loving it!


----------



## LVA (May 25, 2006)

okie anne. u finally convinced me to go buy it. is it supposed to be realli thin? i was expecting it to be more thick ... like regular lotion ...

anyways ... although it didn't get rid of my zit overnight .. it did make them smaller in the morning .. thx anne


----------



## anne7 (May 25, 2006)

Yeah it's runny, not thick. I shake mine up really well though since some of the ingredients settle, and seems to make it less thin.


----------



## goddess13 (May 25, 2006)

*Kim*, yeah it's thin. In my opinion, its a little bit thicker than milk  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Ditto to what *Anne7* said about shaking it makes it a little bit thicker.


----------



## NYShopgirl (May 25, 2006)

great info.....


----------



## Brynnaviere (May 31, 2006)

I wonder if this will work for me, since the bumps I keep getting on my chin lately seem to be an allergic reaction? They are really itchy like mosquito bites then turn into pimples. Do you guys think the calamine or a hydrocortizone cream would be better for this?

Also, I forgot to ask. How do you guys apply it and when? Just at night?


----------



## goddess13 (Jun 1, 2006)

When I use it, I apply it with a cotton bud to the area and at night time only. Sometimes I will use a cotton wool ball to apply it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ljp (Jun 1, 2006)

I noticed the same thing, I am now hooked on Lush FRESH PHARMACY bar soap. It is a mikly white soap for the troublesome face. It is pink due to all the calamine lotion. try it totally cleared me up


----------



## chocobon (Jun 1, 2006)

Yup calamine is so gr8  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ivette (Jun 1, 2006)

i know calamine is good for mosquito bites,but never knew it was

good for pimples.


----------

